# What to use to clean antique sewing machines



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm working on three or more, I lost count, old, ancient, antique, decrepit sewing machines.
Two of them are at least 100 years old the third pushing that.

What do those of you that have these old machines use to clean the grunge off the machines WITHOUT damaging or ruining the decals and lacquer?

I know there's been a thread or two not too far in the past about this, and I've tried most of the suggestions. There were either no results or I found the cleaner attacked and damaged the decals.

I've tried:

Simple Green = Cleans good but VERY BAD on old surfaces and decals
Ivory Dish Soap = BAD
Goop Hand Cleaner = No results
Denatured Alcohol = Cleaned but attacked lacquer and decals
Bug and tar cleaner = No results
WD-40 = Insufficient results
Sewing Machine oil (suggested by sewing machine guy) no results
Baby Shampoo = Works best of all, but requires hard rubbing. I'm afraid that will damage the decals as well.

The problem is I can see the grunge but when it's gone the finish still looks dingy and cloudy.

I do not want to ruin these machines.

Help!


Joe


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it depends on what is on them but I think a good waxing after cleaning would help immensely.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

gojo non pumice hand cleaner is what I've used.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

keep using the sewing machine oil! years of old smoke, dust, age, it takes time.

lots of cleaners will remove the gold!!! careful!!!

I have mentioned the WeFixIt group and I highly recommend those repairing machines join the group.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wefixit/


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

westbrook,

I'll check out the WeFixIt group when I get my new PC back. Right now I'm on my old Win 98 back up box and it just won't do the yahoo site. 

Joe


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't do old machines, but I find 409 & a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser will clean just about anything. It is great at cutting through grease & oil, and is pretty gentile.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Tinker said:


> I don't do old machines, but I find 409 & a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser will clean just about anything. It is great at cutting through grease & oil, and is pretty gentile.


I"m pretty sure 409 will at the least silver the decals. Not sure about the Mr Clean eraser but I don't think I'd try it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

GoJo non pumice is also what I have read to be great at cleaning up the machines.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinker,

409 is nasty stuff compared to Simple Green, and Simple Green is highly antagonistic to the old decals on worn machines. 
On new machines, or machines that the clear coat is intact on, it probably won't hurt. But once the decals are exposed ...... they're history if you hit them with that stuff.

I've used (tried) the Goop non pumice hand cleaner and it works sorta kinda. Maybe I was just trying to rush it.
The best we've found so far is baby shampoo. No harsh chemicals or acids or bleach. I used a 50/50 shampoo / water mix with some soft sponges and it works. You still have to be careful to not rub too much or too hard on the decals as that will also work through the gold.

Joe


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys!!!! I,ve never cleaned up an old machine. I love my 409---it works wonders in the kitchen on grease, and I always considered it mild. Didn't know it would damage the decals.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Time hardened grunge WILL take time to come off - try using Johnson and Johnson real cotton swabs in a rolling/twirlling motion, not rubbing, to see if you can pick up the stuff layer by layer, just like it was laid down. Move on to clean ones as soon as you pick up any color of soil. I would use the Handiwipe brand cleaning cloths for wiping, they're softer than cloth which you can see for yourself if you've ever cleaned plastics.I rinse them in water before I use them, wet or dry, so they're more pliable. Be careful to work dust free.With machines this old, it wouldn't be going overboard to use vision magnifiers when you work. If you got really closeup you could see the micro-fractures that lacquer develops with time. Solvents, including shampoo, will seep in and bad things will happen that more time will make painfully evident. Even plain water can soften it. Think molecules, and you'll appreciate how quickly you're making change. Good on ye for conserving these treasures!


westbrook said:


> keep using the sewing machine oil! years of old smoke, dust, age, it takes time lots of cleaners will remove the gold!!! careful I have mentioned the WeFixIt group and I highly recommend those repairing machines join the group "http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wefixit/" target="_blank">http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wefixit/[/QUOTE


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have but one machine left that I have not cleaned. So I will make it a special oil only cleaning project.

At my age though I don't have all that much patience ...... I wanna use the things too. So I'll just have to do my best to reign myself in.

Thanks,
And I will check the wefixit group pretty soon as our new PC is back from the shop and the new hard drive seems to be working. Cross my fingers.

Joe


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

westbrook said:


> I have mentioned the WeFixIt group and I highly recommend those repairing machines join the group.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wefixit/


Thanks for this link. More than just sewing machines on there!


----------

